# Big monk's robe



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out what to wear on Halloween. I'll be hanging out in the graveyard playing with my torso-crawler so I need something graveyardy to wear. At first I was thinking undertaker or preacher and build an enclosure around the RC transmitter to look like a book, and then it dawned on me:

Hooded robe with big wide sleeves. I'm taking the antenna off of the RC box and using a piece of wire integrated into the costume for a concealed antenna. And with the big wide sleeves I could work the controls with the box and my hands hidden; it would just look like I had my hands folded. Now I just need to figure out the costume part of the equation.

It should be fairly voluminous so It has folds. I guess I want something like a Reaper cloak but with a BIG hood, the kind that almost conceals the entire face except for the chin, and no point at the top. Like the ones some people like to put on their monstermud reapers. I figure instead of a skull mask or something like that I'll just use some black mesh so I have the empty shadow face look. And of course, huge sleeves so they're big enough to conceal the fact that I'm operating an RC box hehe... so I figure the fabric (at least for the sleeves) will have to be sort of bulky so the cuffs stay together and the box stays concealed.

So... has anyone seen a good robe like that sold anywhere, or am I going to have to make this? I can't sew worth squat.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How much are you willing to spend?

Brown
http://www.giftsatpages.com/10/10025/costumes-men-deluxe-brown-monk-robe-costume.html

Black or brown
http://tudorshoppe.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=100298&Category_Code=MGS

Black
http://www.mooncostumes.com/item/22265

http://www.monkcostumes.com/


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> How much are you willing to spend?
> 
> Brown
> http://www.giftsatpages.com/10/10025/costumes-men-deluxe-brown-monk-robe-costume.html
> ...


http://www.by-the-sword.com/acatalog/Medieval_Monks_Robe_and_Hood_GH0041.html

IF you can find a seamstress in your area that specializes in Pagan and/or Period Garb, that's likely your best bet (custom fit, make sure the arms are long and baggy enough).

I have a friend who could whip one up in a jiffy. I suggest a lightweight wool, for drape, durability and comfort (cool enough if hot out, warm if cold).

Try emailing Mav from Mackellar's Haven at [email protected] . She is the BEST seamstress I know!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

http://www.buycostumes.com/Star-Wars-Emperor-Palpatine-Deluxe-Adult-Costume/18811/ProductDetail.aspx


----------

